# A Message For Witchie Poo Cat.......



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi, Just wanted to say.......                         The Very Best of Luck with your injectables that you are starting tomorrow!!!! (13th September 2006) Hope all goes fantastically well for you. Let us know how you are going. All The Very Best Bxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oooh well said!!

Best of luck Witchie   Lets hope this does the trick, you deserve to be a mummy!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I second that. Good luck hun and after all your hard work and all the support and advice yougive us lot you deserve to be a mummy. and what a very very special mummy you will make too       

sal xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Good luck and as the others say you deserve to be a mummy

      

Binty


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

witchie 

truck loads of  &  to you

wishing you that positive result 

love
suzie xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Good luck Witchie......     really hope this works for you hun.


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Awww girls, Ive just read your posts with a tear in my eye.  You are the only people who care enough to ask and to send your good wishes my way, none of the family even know as none of them have bothered to ask how its all going  

Thank you all so much for sending me lots of good vibes.  Im pretty nervous about injecting tomorrow, terrified of my scan next Tuesday and positively freaked out that it may actually WORK!    Ive not even started the hormones yet and Im losing the plot!! hee hee

I will definitely keep you posted, especially after the first injection, let you know how it went, how it feels etc.  Poor DH is terrified that my raging PMS will become a month-long affair from now on      At least forewarned is forearmed!

Still deciding what time to inject, first thing to get it over with but means getting up early before DH goes to work - or late evening before bed so I can sleep through any potential side effects.  Want to do early to get it over with but the thought of a 7am rise is too much (im spoiled, i get long lies most days  )  Hmmm...Well I have 24 hrs to make up my mind!

Will post here tomorrow and update you on what it was like!

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## Matisse (Mar 31, 2006)

Good luck, will keep everything crossed
xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hi witchie

you're an inspiration to us all with your oudles of determination - here's hoping that this route will get you your much deserved bfp. 

so 

       

and keep us up to date - (i've got a keen interest in your progress as I'm going to ask my new NHS consultant about this method of treatment when I see him in Oct)

fingers (but not legs   ) crossed for you and dh!!

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Same from me hun......

 and  

xxxx


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Good luck Witchie...really hope this is the answer for you.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

witchie

I used to do mine in the evening as found i was more relaxed doing it then than in the morning for some reason. and im my PJ's seemed to make me feel more chilled about it all

Make sure you slightly tilt the needle before you pierce the skin to stop any bruising and to help with it not stinging. I found after the first couple you become an old hand at it  

Just remember to flick any bubbles out as much as poss 

  

xxx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow.

My sister is on injectables for IUI at the moment.  She says the injections aren't sore, she worries more about the fact that her DH hates injecting her than she does about any pain!  She also says that she had way more side effects on clomid that she does with the injectables, clomid was much worse.

Sending you lots of     

Tx


----------

